# Suche erste (Spin-)Angel



## mittellandchannel (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir meine erste Angel zu legen, zum Spinfischen!

Das Design der Abu Garcia Ruten gefällt mir sehr gut.

Auf Qualität und eine leichte Angel lege ich  wert, von daher sollte sie wohl SIC Beringung haben und aus Carbon sein.

Nur wie lang sollte sie sein? 
Ist das für die Wurfweite entscheidend, weil ich würde schon gerne die gesamte Mittellandkanalbreite abfischen können...

Habt ihr Ideen dazu?


----------



## PAFischer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Hallo,

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du vom Ufer aus Fischen willst?
Hier würde ich Dir schon eine rute zwischen 2,4 - 2-7 Meter anraten. Die Länge wirkt sich schon auf die Wurfweite aus (längerer Hebel - höhere Geschwindigkeit an der Spitze), aber ich finde man tut sich auch leichter an Steinpackungen.
Wurfgewicht hängt ganz davon ab, was du fangen willst, bzw welche Köder Du werfen willst, oder wie stark die Strömung an deinem Gewässer ist.
Bei einem Wurfgewicht von 15-30g dürfte man aber einen rel guten Kompromiss haben. Es lassen sich noch kleinere Köder einigermaßen akzeptabel werfen, man kann aber auch mal mit Gufis losziehen.
Sinnvoller wären aber wahrscheinlich zwei Ruten (wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt). 
Meine erste Rute zum Spinnfischen war eine WFT Penzill mit irgendwas um die 8 - 24g. Ich liebe die Rute heute noch, aber an meinem jetzigen Hausgewässer kam die schnell an Ihre Grenzen.
Habe mir jetzt noch eine Jenzi Okinawa JPX in 2,7m Läge und 25-50g oder 60g Wurfgewicht zugelegt. (Müsste Zuhause glatt mal schauen). Bin auch mit der sehr zufrieden.
Eine pauschale Empfehlung ist aber immer schwer.

Mit ein paar Angaben mehr kann man sicher besser weiterhelfen.

Grüße

PAFischer


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Moin,

Ich kenne den mlk in der braunschweiger ecke ganz gut. Habe da früher viel auf aal und zander gefischt.

Ich denke du wirst ne leichte rute bis max 2.70m mit nem wg von nicht mehr als 35 - 40 brauchen... 
Eben ne klassische zanderspin. 

Wenn dir abu garcia gefällt schau mal nach der veritas serie. Nen freund von mir ist sehr zufrieden mit dieser rute und hat direkt zwei davon. Eine bis 100wg die andere im ultraleicht bereich. Wird somit sicherlich auch was für deine bedürfnisse geben. 

Mfg


----------



## mittellandchannel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Anscheinend gibt es Ruten mit einem WG von 0 - 40. Was bedeutet das dann? Macht das Sinn? 

Mit kleinen Gummi fischen wollte ich definitiv fischen, also muss das WG Dad aushalten..?! 

Strömung ist ja nicht soooo stark im MLK.


----------



## PAFischer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

0-40 Gramm? Muss ein ziemliches Labberstöckchen sein.
Als Spinrute kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. |bigeyes
Wurfgewicht sollte schon zum Einsatzzweck passen. Wirft man ein für die Rute zu hohes Gewicht kann es zu Brüchen kommen (ein paar % drüber ist meist unproblematisch wenn man vorsichtig wirft). Ist das WG der Rute sehr viel höher als der zu werfende Köder, wird man ihn nicht weit bringen und das Ködergefühl -lauf geht gegen Null.

Wenn du kaum Strömung hast wirst Du keine sehr schweren Jigköpfe brauchen und damit auch kein all zu hohes WG. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass Du mit Gummifisch und Bleikopf über 30g kommst. Für Gummifische eher darauf achten, dass die Rute ein steifes Rückgrat hat und eine gute Spitzenaktion.

Willst du eher kleine Köder für Forellen und Barsche werfen reicht ein niedriges WG und eine nicht ganz so harte Rute (man will den Köder ja im Blank fühlen). 
Solls ein Allroundtalent werden liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen
Ich habe meine WFT Penzill auch als eierlegende Wollmilchsau verwendet, bis ich an mein jetziges Gewässer gekommen bin. Hier ist die Strömung einfach zu hart.

Am besten wird Dir da aber wohl der freundliche Tackledealer um die Ecke helfen können, wenn Du ihm gut schilderst was Du damit vorhast. Vor allem kannst du da einfach mal alles in die Hand nehmen


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Bei Abu Garcia steht das mit dem WG. 

http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/mobile/fiche_produit.php?idl=778&idp=970&ids=8251



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Bei ABU steht nicht 0-45 gr sondern bis 45 gr. Hier solltest Du nix reininterpretieren
Eine Spinnrute kauft man entsprechend der Köder, die man fischen möchte und nicht nach der Weite des Werfens.
Welche Köder möchtest Du denn fischen, wenn Gummi, dann bitte die Größen möglichst mit angeben und auch die erforderlichen Jig-Gewichte, bei Spinnern die Blattgröße ( z.B. Mepps Größe 2oder 3 oder 6 ) und schreibe auch bitte mal, wieviel Geld Du ausgeben kannst oder möchtest.
Danke vorab!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Auch wichtig, was soll den der Zielfisch sein? Bzw. worauf soll überwiegend gefischt werden.

Viele suchen die Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau, die gibt es aber leider nicht.


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Naja Zander und Barsch sind hier vorwiegend... 

Die Größe und das Gewicht der Köder kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, habe zu wenig Erfahrung damit. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Dann wirds hier nicht die Monsterköder brauchen. Schätze mal so von 5 -15cm und eher schlanker Natur.
Also eher ne Zanderrute mit kleinen Reserven falls sich der ein oder andere Hecht dran verirrt.
Für die Empfehlung einer Spin Kombi wäre dein Budget gut zu wissen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Rute denke wird so um 60 € nötig sein... 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Die Jenzi Okinawa JPX in 12-30g gibts so um 50 - 60 Euro. Ich bin mit der stärkeren unterwegs und mag Sie sehr.
Die Abu Garcia Veritas liegt irgendwo um die 70 Euro.

Dazu kommen dann aber noch passende Rolle, geflochtene Schnur, Knotenlosverbinder und anderes Kleinzeugs


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Jap, einige Dinge kommen noch dazu, klar! 

Danke für den Tipp! Die sieht vom Design her ja auch wie die Abu Garcia aus?! 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Sehr ähnlich vom Design, aber braucht sich auch vor teureren Ruten nicht verstecken.
Die Daiwa Lexa Spin soll auch recht gut sein.


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Also 12-30g ist das WG nachdem ich Ausschau halten soll?


----------



## AndiHam (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Rute denke wird so um 60 € nötig sein...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Denke ich nicht |wavey:


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht |wavey:


Sondern?
Mit egal. Gebe auch 100 aus, wenn die Quali stimmt. Will die ja behalten.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Moin, 

Fahr zum a&m hamburgerstr. Sag denen was du suchst, was du dir überlegt hast und wieviel du ausgeben möchtest.
Da machste nichts falsch...

Schau dir vorher nochmal die shimano scimitar serie an, ordentliche rute für faires geld.

Mfg


----------



## AndiHam (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Sondern?
> Mit egal. Gebe auch 100 aus, wenn die Quali stimmt. Will die ja behalten.



Ich denke eine gute 2,7 M Spinnrute bekommt man auch für deutlich weniger als 60 Euro.
Zudem gibt es dann auch noch die Option eine gebrauchte Rute zu erwerben.
Jeder soll ausgeben, was er mag und möchte und es gibt halt ausreichend Optionen heutzutage 
Manche drücken für eine Rute 2 mal soviel aus, wie andere Leute für 6 Ruten.
Manche erzählen, dass die sie so oft am Wasser sind im Jahr, dass es wichtig ist viel Geld auszugeben, manche sind auch oft am Wasser und nutzen die selben Ruten noch, die sie nachweislich schon vor 30 Jahren genutzt hatten.

Also eine Glaubensfrage ....   jeder gibt halt das aus, was es ihm Wert ist -......... Mehrwert ist da halt eine eigene Angelegenheit.


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Ich denke eine gute 2,7 M Spinnrute bekommt man auch für deutlich weniger als 60 Euro.
> Zudem gibt es dann auch noch die Option eine gebrauchte Rute zu erwerben.
> Jeder soll ausgeben, was er mag und möchte und es gibt halt ausreichend Optionen heutzutage
> Manche drücken für eine Rute 2 mal soviel aus, wie andere Leute für 6 Ruten.
> ...



wie gesagt, abu garcia gefallen mir vom Design her, und die Quali sollte stimmen! Das heißt wohl SIC Ringe und leicht sollte sie sein...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Auf Qualität und eine leichte Angel lege ich  wert, von daher sollte sie wohl SIC Beringung haben und aus Carbon sein.



SIC ist zwar ganz nett aber ich wüsste nicht,das ich schon einmal kostengünstigere Ringe ala' Alconites geschrottet hätte.Insofern bei einem begrenzten Budget, die Priorität lieber auf 'nen halbwegs gescheiten Blank setzen.

Carbon als Material für den Blank,sagt übr.zuerst einmal recht wenig aus,da es zig Blanktypen und somit auch unterschiedliche Eigenschaften gibt.

Leicht?Ausgewogen dürfte besser sein.Leichtigkeit in Form des angegebenen Rutengewichts ist zwar Werbetechnisch hübsch zu lesen,sagt aber nix über die Praxisrelevantere Rutenbalance und das damit verbundene Handling aus.

Eine halbwegs gescheit aufgebaute 2.40-2.70 m Peitsche kann selbst bei einem Gewicht von um 200g besser in der Hand liegen,als etliche der viel umworbenen 150 g Stecken mit Baubedingter Kopflastigkeit vom "feinsten".

Zielfischabdeckung Barsch und Zander ist mit einer Rute meist immer mit Kompromissen verbunden.

Für die Gestreiften Racker ist 'ne WG technisch leichte Zanderrute im realen -30/40 g Bereich für viele Erfolgversprechende Techniken und Ködergrössen schon zu heavy.

Hab hier z.B.noch eine ABU Vendetta,2.44 m 10-30 g rumstehen.Blank an sich fürs Geld echt nicht übel aber erst ab 7 g + Köder über den Blank spürbar.Da ich hier am Kanal überwiegend nur 3.5.-5g benötige und (mir)die Länge fürs animieren von Barschfängigen Finesse Rigs eh untauglich ist,eher eine P/L taugliche Rute auf Kanalzander.

Ohne am MLK Kanal gefischt zu haben,gehe ich aber mal trotzdem davon aus,das man da(anlalog zu den hiesigen Kanälen) auf Barsch mit Gummigedöns mit 5-7 g und 2- max.4 Inch Ködern meist im grünen Bereich liegt?Das wäre dann eher was für eine Rute um -20 g WG

Macht auch nicht wirklich Laune,25er-30er Durchschnitts-barsche an einer realen 30/40 g Rute Kampflos einkurbeln zu können.

Andersherum ists damit bei grösseren Zanderködern Essig. 

So Köder ala Kauli,Lieblingsköder u.ä. wiegen mehr,brauchen mehr Gewicht um gescheit "arbeiten" zu können,benötigen grösse Haken und damit insgesamt auch eine "schwerere" Rute.

Fürs führen des Köders und sichere setzen eines 2/0 -3/0  Haken, braucht die Rute halt mehr Bums als bei den zum "Barscheln" üblichen Haken.Ansonsten verpufft der Anschlag zum grössten Teil in der Rute und der Haken greift nur suboptimal bis überhaupt nicht.

Ich würde vorab mal div.Läden abklappern und versch.Ruten live auf mich wirken lassen.Da gibts alleine vom aufgedruckten WG und dem realen Gefühl beim trockenwedeln schon Unterschiede.

Wie gesagt,bei einer Rute wird es m.M.n. auf einen Kompromiss hinauslaufen.Wie gut oder schlecht er ausfällt,entscheidet meist der erste Eindruck beim begrabbeln im Laden.

Wenn das nicht funzt,schauen wir hier weiter nach Lösungen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

alles klar.^^


----------



## hecht99 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Guten Morgen,

 für deinen Einsatzbereich wäre eine Shimano Aspius die optimale Waffe! 2,70m; WG 7-28 wobei das Wurfgewicht deutlich höher ausfällt! Kostet aber natürlich etwas mehr. 120 bis 130 Euronen müsstest du rechnen


----------



## Geripptes (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Ich weiss nicht wie dein Budget aussieht und weiss auch nicht wie ambitioniert du bist. Wenn du das Spinfischen für dich entdeckt und bereits ein bisschen herumprobiert hast dann lohnt es sich definitiv direkt in eine gescheite Rute zu investieren (die Aspius wurde bspw. bereits genannt). Möchtest du erstmal schauen ob dir das Spinfischen überhaupt taugt schau dir mal die Yagi Serie von DAM Effzett an ich selbst habe die Ausführung 12-42g WG in 2,59m Länge. Der Stecken kostet um die 30 - 35 Euro und m.M. nach gibt es in dem Preisbereich nichts besseres. Ansonsten schau dir ruhig mal die Savage Gear Ruten (Bushwhacker/Roadrunner) an liegen preislich zwischen der Yagi und der Aspius und sind auch uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.

Tight lines!


----------



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Die balzer diabolo ruten sind auch ziemlich gut! Habe eine 12-42 g nur habe ich die in Super Hard oder so das ich locker bis 60 g Fischen kann. Hat mich 70€ ohne Rolle gekostet aber lohnt sich in jedem Maß

Grüße David


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Glaub dem "alten" RuhrfischerPG ruhig :vik: - bis jetzt mit der vernünftigste Beitrag im Thread. Es wurden viele Spinnruten genannt, ohne das man sich genau mit deiner Situation beschäftigt hat.

Wir sprechen von Kanal-Spinnfischerei, also moderate Strömung und den Zielfischen Barsch und Zander. Die beiden Fische lassen sich schlecht an einer Rute abdecken - zumindest wenn unterschiedliche Gewässer das Thema währen. Da du so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe mal primär am Kanal fischen möchtest, kann man mit einer Rute losgehen, muss aber Abstriche machen. Warum? Nun du brauchst eine Rute, die ab 5g Jigopf + 3 Inch Gummifisch los geht - das wäre so der Barschstandard. Für Zander und Dickbarsch dann 4-5 Inch Gummifische und eventuell mal schwere Köpfe - weil du a) überbleit und aggressiv fischen willst oder b) an entsprechende Stellen kommst wo die Strömung dann doch mal stärker wird oder der Kanal recht tief ist. Nehmen wir mal einen 12g Jigkopf für den Kanal und einen 5 Inch Köder als Maximum. Um einen Zander vernünftig zu Haken brauchst du ein entsprechend starkes Rückgrad, um beim Anhieb den Haken durchs harte Maul zu bekommen. Barsche haben auf der anderen Seite ein ziemlich poröses Maul, dass gerne einreist. Mir fallen jetzt zwei Ruten ein, die ich selber fische, an denen mittlere Barsche ab 25-30cm spaß machen aber auch genügend "Rückgrad" für größere Fische bieten. So viel zur Theorie - in der Praxis ist es wie so oft dann doch noch einen Tick spezieller.

Die Ruten kosten beide um die 100€ - dazu sollte dann auch eine Rolle her, die was taugt. Da musst du am besten auch ab 70€ aufwärts kalkulieren.

Da du totaler Neuling bist, ist die Frage schon berechtigt, ob du dir sicher bist dass du mit dem Spinnfischen weiter machen willst. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, würde ich mich nicht mit so teurem Zeug eindecken.

Eine Spinnrute mit 2,40m ist ein guter Kompromiss, allerdings tut es eine 2,10m Spinnrute für den Kanal auch. Damit ist es halt schwerer den Fisch im Drill zu kontrollieren, aber sie ist dafür leichter, handlicher und kommt auf ähnliche Wurfweite. 

Idee 1: Shimano Stradic STR71M + Shimano Aernos FB 2500 oder Technium FD 2500 - gibts beide für unter 100€. Die Daiwa Exceler 2500a ist auch ein feines Röllchen und mehr als eine Alternative zu den Shimano Rollen. Kurz zur Rute: Die Stradic ist eine richtig tolle Rute mit sensibler, aber schneller Spitzenaktion und genügend Rückgrad. Sie ist ein richtiger Allrounder mit guter Rückmeldung und wirft Köder ab 8g. Köder mit 35g mit entsprechend bulliger Form, welche viel Druck machen, kannst du nicht mehr fischen. Ich denke das ist noch die beste Rute, um die beiden Zielfische zu vereinen.

Idee 2: Gamakatsu Akilas 70 oder 80MH. Hat ebenfalls eine Spitzenaktion aber von sensibel können wir hier nicht mehr sprechen. Hat mehr Luft nach oben als die Stradic und ist insgesammt straffer -> geht also in Richtung klassische Zannderjigge. Dazu kannst du die gleichen Rollen wie oben genannt nehmen.

Ich finde eine hohe Übersetzung der Rolle beim Jiggen und Faulenzen angenehmer, leider fällt mir da unter 100€ überhaupt keine ein.

Damit hättest du richtig solides Equipment, mit dem du bei entsprechender Pflege und vernünftigem Verhalten mehrere Jahre Spaß haben kannst.

Wie gesagt - alles unter der Annahme du möchtest beide Zielfische mit einer Rute am Kanal abdecken und das Geld in die Hand nehmen. Wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben willst und kannst sprechen wir gerne über zwei Ruten - eine für Barsch und eine für Zander und Hecht. Denn kleine Barsche von 10 bis 20 cm machen an den oben genannten 30g Ruten nicht wirklich Laune.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Ich kenne den Mittellandkanal. Was der ähnlich alte RuhrfischerPG und das Kücken  Rayzero so schreiben geht in Ordnung.
Die Ruten die genannt worden sind passen. Schau dir im Laden auch ruhig die Sänger Pro-T Black Spin an. Die ist passend im WG 30, 45 und 60 in 2,10m und 2,40m erhältlich. Auch in 2,70m
Vielleicht werden es ja diese.
Die 45 gr fische ich selbst, sie hat nach unten und oben Reserven.


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Jo Danke Leute.. 

Und ja, Spinnfischen macht mir am meisten Spaß. 
Budget erstmal egal, solange die Quali und alles stimmt.


Gestern am Kanal hatte ich eine Sportex mit 80 g WG in der Hand. 270 lang.. 

Bin nur nicht sicher, ob sie mir gefiel, da ich sie nicht vergleichen kann (zu wenig Erfahrung). 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Viel zu überdimensioniert ... liest du überhaupt, was wir schreiben? |uhoh:


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Hi, also was du braust, ist ne ganz klassische leichte Zanderjigge.
Ich kenne den Mittellandkanal nicht so gut, aber mit mehr als 17 Gramm Jigs wird man da wohl kaum ran müssen.

Ich würde dir in dem Fall zur D.A.M Effzett Pro Zander 10-30  raten  angenehmer Griff und schöne Spitzenaktion, die nutze ich auch genau für solche Einsatzgebiete (und bei mir stehen auch einige Stöckchen über 150 Euro rum)

Daran der lässt sich auch schon ein 30 er Brarsch ordentlich Drillen...
Der Preis passt auch, und mit der kannst du einige Jahre Spaß haben:m


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



RayZero schrieb:


> Viel zu überdimensioniert ... liest du überhaupt, was wir schreiben? |uhoh:


Das war ja nicht meine.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Niemand kann Dir hier eine Entscheidung abnehmen, die musst Du ganz allein treffen, Vorschläge gibt es mehr als genug.
Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht und eine Rute nach dem Kriterium weiterwerfen gibt es nicht ohne das entsprechende Können und das restliche Equipment, wie Rolle und Schnur.
Wie schon einige geschrieben haben,eine optimale Lösung wäre eine Rute im Bereich 2,1 m bis 2,40 m , warum? Längere Ruten neigen extrem zur Kopflastigkeit und schließen von vornherein bestimmte Angeltechniken aus, da es schwirig wird, bestimmte Köder vernünftig zu animieren.
Als Anfänger würde ich eher zu einer Rute mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion tendieren, die dennoch eine schnelle Rückstellung garantiert und nicht schwabbelig ist.
Damit kannst Du wunderbar Spinner führen, mit Wobblern angeln und Deine ersten Schritte mit Jigköpfen und Twistern machen. Da hast Du eine riesige Bandbreite und verbaust Dir auch nicht die Möglichkeit des Dropshottings. Gepaart mit einer Rolle als 2000 oder 2500er Größe und einer 10 lbs. Geflechtschnur bist Du gut bedient, auf die Ersatzspule dann noch eine vernünftige Monofile für den Winter und alles ist gut.
Wenn Du Dich da eingefuchst hast, kannst Du immer noch eine kräftigere Rute kaufen.
Nun ist der MLK relativ lang, aber einige größere Städte sind ja in der Nähe, damit auch entsprechende Angelgeschäfte.
Nimm Dir Zeit und begrabbel mal solche Ruten, zusammen mit einer entsprechenden Rolle, damit Du ein Gefühl bekommst.
Alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei und endet für Dich gefühlsmäßig im Chaos.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Jo Danke euch! Ich beherzige die Tipps gerne! 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wie schon einige geschrieben haben,eine optimale Lösung wäre eine Rute im Bereich 2,1 m bis 2,40 m , warum? Längere Ruten neigen extrem zur Kopflastigkeit und schließen von vornherein bestimmte Angeltechniken aus, da es schwirig wird, bestimmte Köder vernünftig zu animieren.
> :



Wie kommst du den da rauf?? Welche Angeltechniken meinst du denn?
Gibt doch hunderte hier im Board die mit richtigen Kopflastigen Dingern alla Aspius und Rocke am Gewässer rumstehen 

An einem Kanal würde ICH persönlich eher zu einer Rute mit mit mindestens 2,7 m Raten, weil man dann dauernd Hänger an irgendwelchen Steinpackungen hat, die es im Kanal überall gibt:r#q


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Also zu 270 cm tendiere ich wohl auch nun und das raten meine Freunde mir hier auch! 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Wie bereits erwähnt kann ich die Jenzi Okinawa JPX nur sehr empfehlen. Bekommt man um die 60 Euro, macht aber auch deutlich teurere Ruten nass. Gute Spitzenaktion und starker schneller Blank. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Längen, würde aber zu 2,4 oder 2,7m raten. Bei den Kurzen wird man an den Packungen nicht wirklich froh. Teuer heißt nicht zwangsweise besser.
Bei der Rute kann man ruhig etwas sparen, die nehmen sich nicht so viel. Lieber bei der Rolle etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und ein gutes Teil holen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Alles klar! Ja die Jenzi sind wohl sehr beliebt wie ich lese... Sehen auch gut aus. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Wie ich darauf komme, eigene Erfahrung.
Bis vor ein paar Jahren habe ich auch fast ausschließlich mit  2,70er Ruten gefischt und das waren für damalige Verhältnisse sehr gute Ruten z.B. Diaflash 270 H /XH
Gerade die H passte gut in mein Köderschema Spinner, Wobbler und kleinere Gummiköder mit Jiggewichten bis max. 7 gr.
Gerade beim Gufieren merkte ich ziemlichschnell, dass ich bei geringsten Kontakt mit dem Steinpaket den Köder beschleunigte und durch die etwas trägere Aktion der rute dennoch Hänger hatte. Dies störte mich und auch die Schmerzen im Handgelenk.
Mit dem Aufkommen der Oberflächenköder und Twitchbaits hatte ich das Gefühl, da muss es besseres geben. Da ich immer schon experimentierfreudig war, ließ ich mich zu einer strafferen spitzenbetonten  Rute überreden WG bis28 g, war eine aus der ersten Ashura-Serie ( gelb) und siehe da, der Köderkontakt war deutlich besser, die Köder ließen sich besser und einfacher animieren und mehr Verluste am Steinpaket hatte ich auch nicht.
Für die großen Ströme sind längere Ruten sicherlich erforderlicher, da das Steinpakte wesentlich weiter reinragt, aber an den Kanälen endet es meist bei 6-8 m und dazu kommt noch, dass gerade der MLK auch sehr viele Bereiche hat, die mit Spundwänden zugepflastert sind. Also wozu dann solch langen Ruten und für den Anfang, mit Spinnern und Wobblern reichen die Allemal, das ist meine Meinung und die teile nicht nur ich.
Und über die Wurfweitenunterschiede kann man sich ja streiten, aber die sind imaginär, wenn die Kombo sauber abgestimmt ist. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den da rauf?? Welche Angeltechniken meinst du denn?
> 
> An einem Kanal würde ICH persönlich eher zu einer Rute mit mit mindestens 2,7 m Raten, weil man dann dauernd Hänger an irgendwelchen Steinpackungen hat, die es im Kanal überall gibt:r#q



Ich nochmal[emoji6] 

Finesse Techniken z.B..mit kurzen Gerten kommt mehr Gefühl rein.

Das muss an Kanälen weiss Gott nicht immer zwingend ein 2.70 er Spargel sein.

Wenn man da seine Packungstücken aus dem Effeff kennt,ist es in der Praxis Abrisstechnisch egal ob du da mit einer 2.10 m oder 2.70 m hantierst.
Die Verlustquote ist gleich..so zumindest meine(!) Erfahrung.

Ohne Erfahrung wirds nämlich zu Anfang auch mit einer 2.70 m zum Ködergrab für GuFis.Der Anstellwinkel +Gefühl und Erfahrung sind da viel entscheidender als die blosse Frage lang oder kurz.

Wobei Zivilisationsmüll in Kanälen ab und an für mehr böse Abrissüberraschungen sorgt als jede Steinpackung.

Thema "kurz"..

"Kurz und knackig" Peitschen bieten einige nicht zu unterschätzende Vorteile.

1.Handling sowie Köderanimation gelingen quasi aus dem Handgelenk..mit ner 2.70 m bei Bedarf vertikal an der Spundwand entlang?Viel "Vergnügen"[emoji4] 

2.Mobilitätsvorteile wenns mal durch Vegetation geht.Kanalangeln ist oft Wanderangeln und auch am Kanal gilt:mal abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade suchen.

Ach ja..Brückenunterbauten können der Spitze einer 2.70 m ab und an gefährlich nahe kommen.Wird gerne übersehen..hört man aber.
KNACK[emoji4] 

3.Bei richtigem Setup kaum Weitendefizite im Vergleich zu langen Peitschen.Wobei Weite am Kanal m.M.n. eh gnadenlos überschätzt wird..das Gute liegt meist rel.nah[emoji6] 

Die meisten Fangträchtigen Stellen bewegen sich im Bereich 0 m (Spundwand) bis 30/40 m (Fahrrinne) 30 m werfe ich bereits mit meiner 1.98 m 2-8 g Mitchell Barschklatsche mühelos.

Stichwort Drillwinkel/Hebel.Was mit längeren(und auch stärkeren) Ruten an grösseren Flüssen durchaus von Vorteil ist,um Fische von Packungen fernzuhalten und Druck ausüben zu können ,schaut im Kanal meist anders aus.

Mangels unterstützender Strömung fallen harte Drills von Glasaugen förmlich ins Wasser.

Mehr oder minder Schlappsäcke.

Die Packung ist meist kürzer und die Kanalspots bieten Wegtechnisch meist eh einen erhöhteren und damit besseren Standpunkt (Drillwinkel)am Wasser.

Nebenbei bemerkt..selbst Ü70 Kanalzander stellen knackige ML Kurzpeitschen vor keine grosse Herausforderung.Meine Standardrute fürs abdecken von Barsch und Zander am Kanal ist ne 'olle" Penzil 1.95 m 4-15 g.Selbst ein knapper 80er hat die Rute nicht mal Ansatzweise aus der Ruhe gebracht.

Dafür hab ich dank besserem Handling auch nach 6 Std.noch Ruhe in Schulter und Rücken(ok,jaja..Altersbedingt nicht mehr ganz taufrisch[emoji28] )

Das wären Punkte,welche für mich(!) den Einsatz einer kurzen Spinnrute sinnvoll machen.

Mit einer 2.70 m wäre ich da eingeschränkter und Kompromissbehafteter.

Am Fluss kann es genau umgekehrt sein.

Fairerweise gilt aber auch am Kanal generell: Der Anwender muss mit dem Tackle zurechtkommen,sonst niemand.

Solange man fängt und nach 6 Std.nicht zum sterben erschöpft und verzweifelt über einer Dalbe hängt,passt das Gerödel ja.

Da spielen neben Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben ja auch Statur/Körperproportionen eine grosse Rolle-wird bei Tipps zu Ruten oft übersehen.

Insofern..möglichst viel live begrabbeln.

@TE
Das mit der Sportex -80g..
Ist wie mit Schiffsgeschützen auf Spatzen..für Kanäle schnell vergessen.

@Ray
Die Stradic wäre dafür echt geeignet.Kenne die zwar nur vom Ladenbegrabbeln aber die sensible Aktion der Spitze schien mir WG technisch nach "unten " hin mehr zu ermöglichen als das reine aufgedruckte WG.So aus dem Bauch heraus halte ich damit 5-7 g + 3 Inch für durchaus spürbar?


----------



## Guinst (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Richtig, es kommt immer auf persönliche Vorlieben und die beangelten Gewässer an. Ich fische gerne 2,70m, weil ich oft Gewässer/Stellen befische die diese Länge fordern. (Uferbewuchs, Schilf, Gelegegürtel) Manchmal würde ich mir eine 4-5m Spinnrute wünschen um optimal den heißen Bereich an der Kante der Wasserpflanzen (hier oft gleichzeitig Ende der Packung) beangeln zu können. 
In der City dagegen sind 2,70m meistens nicht gerade optimal.


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Hi Ruhfischer,  ich denke das mit der Länge ist so eine Sache... 

Also ich gebe jedem natürlich recht,  der meine, Finesse Rigs und Oberflächenköder machen bei 270 keinen Spaß, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, ging es eher um klassisches Gufieren auf Zander und Barsch (oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ;+)

Mich regt das mit den Kopflastigen Ruten auch total auf, und verbaue deshalb meistens Kontergewichte. Aber wie schon richtig erkannt wurde, braucht man für den MLK wohl nicht mehr als 30 g Wurfgewicht,  und in dieser Klasse ist ja auch die Kopflastigkeit der 270 Ruten noch ok..

Das mit der Wurfweite halte ich übrigens für ein Gerücht, so viel kann das gar nicht aus machen.

In diesem Sinne, jedem das seine#6


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Was ist Gufieren ? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Gufieren kommt von *Gu*MMI*fi*sch, im deutschen kommt dann beim Verb aber ein langes ie deswegen gufieren.
@ruhrfischerPG  ich fische selbst die Stradic in 8,1" und 15-50 gr. und kann Deinen 
Eindruck bestätigen ab so ca. 5-7 gr. und 3 inch macht es sinn und ist auch deutlich wahrnehmbar
@Holz Hecht
ich glaube, de TE weiss noch garnicht so recht was er will und was möglich ist.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Sehr schön geschrieben RuhrfischerPG - 100% Zustimmung. 2,10m Ruten sind wenn es nicht auf den letzten Meter ankommt und wenn die Uferbeschaffenheit es zulässt absolut ausreichend. Die Stradic geht ab 8g los - also 5g Kopf und 3G Gummi. Hardbaits gehen komischer weiße schon ab 5g gut auf weite


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ich glaube, de TE weiss noch garnicht so recht was er will und was möglich ist.



Spinnfischen[emoji3] 

Das die Sache aber in den letzten Jahren Methoden-wie Rutentechnisch etwas komplexer ist,übersehen viele Einsteiger.

Mit aufkommen der "weichen Welle"(Softbaits) in den 90ern und dem entdecken alter aber mittlerweile extrem verfeinerter Techniken(Texas/Carolina) sowie auch dem Hardbaitboom,nahm das "Tackledrama" seinen Lauf.

Die gute Nachricht,der Markt ist mittlerweile zum bersten voll.
Mag zwar für Anfänger etwas verwirrend sein,bietet aber gleichzeitig die Chance mit Geduld das optimal passende zu finden.Muss ja nicht innerhalb 24 Std.sein.

Auch die Chancen auf Praxistaugliche Kompromissruten(die 80-90%igen Eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue) sind mittlerweile immens gestiegen.
(Auch wenn die Werbung das anders sieht)


Einsteigern würde ich raten, sich jetzt vorab gründlichst mit der Materie zu befassen.Lieber die Anfängerfeindliche Herbst/Winterzeit zum recherchieren nutzen und danach Zielgerichtet kaufen.Nebeneffekt..Auslaufgerät ist zu Jahresende meist günstiger zu bekommen.

Welche Techniken,welches Gerät?
Foren,Fachhandel etc.

Nie gab es mehr Infomöglichkeiten.


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche erste (Spin-)Angel*

Ich grabe meinen Thread noch mal aus!

Meine Angelprüfung steht in wenigen Wochen bevor....


Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination:

ABU Steckrute Veritas Spin Länge 2,13m Wurfgewicht bis 40g

Zielfisch: Barsch (/Zander)
Schnur: geflochtene (aber welche < 20 € ?) 
Für Texas/Carolina-Rig ist die Rute lt. Hersteller ja geeignet...

Und dieser Rolle?
Mitchell Rolle 300 Ausfürhung: 308	220m/0,20mm

Spricht da was dagegen?

Eine schwerere Rute kommt sicherlich dieses Jahr auch noch dazu....


----------

